# Barrel exploded?



## Dixiedude17 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was shooting sat and the barrel of my winchester 1300 exploded where the threads are for the choke tube I can't upload pics but was wondering what would cause this? Luckily all I got was a cut were the metal flew and hit my chest I shot probably 15 times before this happened and shot it all last duck season without problems any ideas? I never set my gun down so there is no way dirt stopped the barrel up could it have been a wad from the previous shell? thanks


----------



## woods&water (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like your choke tube got loose and when the gap got big enough blocked the barrel --- BOOM


----------



## WFL (Sep 4, 2012)

A stuck wad will make it happen.  Now that can come from old shell or wet shell.  Now I you choke it small it can happen.  If the choke backs out you can have this happen from a few things.  

Federal Black Cloud or Win Blind Side can be trouble in some cases.


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok thanks guys any ideas on who would buy the gun for parts maybe a local gunsmith? I looked at new barrels and for a few bucks more I can buy a new gun


----------



## WFL (Sep 5, 2012)

What you want for it.  I will buy the barrel to use as a build barrel.   I traded out one a few back that the same thing happen to.  I may take the gun if not to much.  I not need it but can put it with the rest lol.


----------



## Mars (Sep 5, 2012)

WFL said:


> A stuck wad will make it happen.  Now that can come from old shell or wet shell.  Now I you choke it small it can happen.  If the choke backs out you can have this happen from a few things.



^^^This. My buddy's 870 did the same thing last year when a bad shell left the wad in the barrel and the next shot blew out the choke and banana peeled the barrel. I got a pic on my cell phone but I dont know how to post it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 5, 2012)

Lets see some pictures???


----------



## WFL (Sep 5, 2012)

Mars said:


> ^^^This. My buddy's 870 did the same thing last year when a bad shell left the wad in the barrel and the next shot blew out the choke and banana peeled the barrel. I got a pic on my cell phone but I dont know how to post it.



Think I got that barrel now and he got another.


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know how to upload the pics


----------



## mmarkey (Sep 24, 2012)

Are wads sticking a problem with the screw in chokes? I don't remember seeing any warning about this. It's not something you would normally check for. So is there some kind of warning when you shoot that a wad is stuck in the barrel, other than an exploded barrel. How often should you check your choke tube to see if it's backing out??


----------



## WFL (Sep 24, 2012)

Now as for the choke I check mine ever now and then.  If you got the gun set down it is easy to check.  So be safe and just check.   

Now with the wad alot of times the gun will have a different sound if the wad got stuck.  Now if you shoot normal loads alot of times you will see the wad.  Now with the BC or BlindSide is harder to see.


----------



## BanksCW (Sep 24, 2012)

What load were you shooting and what choke?


----------



## shoot2grill (Oct 9, 2012)

Had the same thing happen about 10 years ago,was shooting geese and thought my previous shot sounded funny "like an almost dud" i should have checked the barrel after that shot but didnt. The next shot felt like a stick of dynamite went off in my face! Banana peeled the barrel...hurt my ears real bad other than that i was ok. This was a mossberg 9200 ,i sent mossberg a pic and story about what happened and asked how to go about getting another barrel...they sent me a new barrel free of charge! Even though this was not thier fault,now thats great customer service!!! I still have pics somewhere I'll see if i can find them.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a wonder we didn't kill ourselves when we were kids, LOL!! At 12 we would reload our own shells, and every once in a while we'd have a dud!! But, we knew when something wasn't right after the shot. I remember my best friend and I screaming and diving to get the gun from my baby brother after a dud went off. Luckily the fact that it didn't kick and sound right, kept my brother from squeezing off another round!! 

Glad no one was hurt!!


----------

